# Test route maps for driving test - are they worth buying?



## Sue Ellen (27 Jun 2007)

My son will be doing his driving test in a few weeks time and he is not familiar with the test route for Churchtown. We are wondering if anyone has bought the route map as mentioned on this site [broken link removed] and if you found it helpful.


----------



## colm (27 Jun 2007)

The best way to pass the test is do a number of pre tests with a well known driving school. After a couple of these you will know exactly what the tester is going to say next.


----------



## Superman (28 Jun 2007)

I bought one for Mallow, as I had learnt to drive in Cork, and was doing the test there.  I found it very useful, as I was quite unfamiliar with the area.  

I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## nai (28 Jun 2007)

just get an instructor in the churchtown region - all the intructors will know the test routes backwards.


----------



## shesells (28 Jun 2007)

An instructor will point out all the likely "traps" on a route as well as pinpointing potential spots for turnabout and reverse around a corner. I did 3 pre-tests before my test and it was the best money I ever spent as I passed first time.

A map will only show potential routes, but you won't learn anything from a map. Given the waiting times and hassle of doing the test, I'd definitely choose the pre-test option.


----------

